# Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires?



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

Good morning everyone,
I am in the market for some new tires and would like some opinions and or experiences. In the past Ive had the Michelin Pilot Sports A/S and liked them but they are the highest price. I read through the tests on tirerack but was still up in the air on what to get. Any ideas?
Thank you,
David


----------



## Mr.Wheel (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (VWGolfA4)*

*Falken Ziex ZE-912*- Provides authentic High-Performance grip and genuine Touring confidence. Optimized interior and exterior pattern designs ensure that dry performance, stability, and all-season grip.
These tires are very inexpensive and still have maintianed great quality. Not bad for the money. I get the 225-40-18 for $97
*The Kumho ASX *It is an Ultra High Performance All-Season tire that was developed to meet the needs of the drivers of sports cars, coupes and sedans by blending responsive handling with dry, wet and year-round traction, even in light snow.
These are not a bad ass well. Again, Inexpensive and still good quality. You can find them for just around a $100 a piece depending on your tire size. 
Let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (Mr.Wheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Wheel* »_*Falken Ziex ZE-912*- Provides authentic High-Performance grip and genuine Touring confidence. Optimized interior and exterior pattern designs ensure that dry performance, stability, and all-season grip.
These tires are very inexpensive and still have maintianed great quality. Not bad for the money. I get the 225-40-18 for $97
*The Kumho ASX *It is an Ultra High Performance All-Season tire that was developed to meet the needs of the drivers of sports cars, coupes and sedans by blending responsive handling with dry, wet and year-round traction, even in light snow.
These are not a bad ass well. Again, Inexpensive and still good quality. You can find them for just around a $100 a piece depending on your tire size. 
Let me know if I can help with anything else.

I looked at the Kumhos on tirerack and I think they were cheaper. I dont know if I should put the extra money into better tires or just get the cheapest ones...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (VWGolfA4)*

The Kumho ASX can be a little noisy, what size are you looking at >?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*

205/55/16 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (VWGolfA4)*

for the money, you cannot go wrong with Bridgestone 960 otr Pirelli PZero Nero M&S
I have had both of those tires and they both performed exceptionally


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (pturner67)*

also look at yokohama advan s4


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (pturner67)*

Thank you, anyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*

Bridgestone RE960AS, BFG Super Sport AS or the new Goodyear Eagle GT (old name, new tire) are my favorites !


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*

Is there a "best" choice? Why are those your favorites? Which one is better in snow, which one is better in dry?
Thanks again.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bridgestone RE960AS, BFG Super Sport AS or the new Goodyear Eagle GT (old name, new tire) are my favorites ! 

Bridgestone RE960 is an awesome tire...in my opinion, the best of the UHP a/s as far as overall performance
has there been any info on treadwear for the goodyear? in my experience, goodyear makes a good tire but they never last very long


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (pturner67)*

for best winter traction, nokian's wrg2 all-weather plus, anything else


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
has there been any info on treadwear for the goodyear? in my experience, goodyear makes a good tire but they never last very long

We haven't had the Goodyear for a winter season yet, so the jury's still out on that one. When I drove on them the Bridgestones were the best in wet traction (at the limit of the car) and quieter than the others, but the BFG and the Goodyears are normally a little less expensive if you don't push the car very hard. We'd expect around 30,000 to 35,000 miles of life out of all three tires.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*

Any idea of when they are going to test those tires and the updated Michelin Pilot Sport Plus?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Any idea of when they are going to test those tires and the updated Michelin Pilot Sport Plus?

Hope to have some test results in the next month or so......


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would hope sooner then that since it's October already. Before you know it there will be snow on the ground.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (Mr.Wheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Wheel* »_*Falken Ziex ZE-912*- Provides authentic High-Performance grip and genuine Touring confidence. Optimized interior and exterior pattern designs ensure that dry performance, stability, and all-season grip.
These tires are very inexpensive and still have maintianed great quality. Not bad for the money. I get the 225-40-18 for $97



Despite the M+S and "All-season" name, Falken 912's are not an all-season tire. The lack thereof serious siping makes them a poor performer on the ice, snow & slush. I feel the same way about the *Pirelli PZero Nero M+S* (the OEM PZero Nero M+S on the R32 will fare better in the winter, but people don't seem to like them the rest of the year).
Here's a TireRack test:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...d=102
I have the Falken 912's, but I also have dedicated winter tires/wheels


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (GT17V)*

I'm on my second set of Toyo proxes fz4's, they are high performance but I'm not sure uhp They replaced them with an updated version but you can get them for a good price on eBay. I loved them in the summer and was suprised how well they handled in the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Andrew 16v at 7:15 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

anyone with experience with continental contiextreme contacts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_anyone with experience with continental contiextreme contacts? 

Decent handling tire, better in snow than most UHP all season tires, but a little noisy on clear roads (I felt).


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok cool, I was on tirerack comparing a bunch of tires and came down to 3 tires so far, the contis, the bridgestone re960 a/s, and the dunlop sp sport signatures, I was leaning towards the signatures from what I read and the ratings given for them. As I was walking through the tire room at our dealership I came across these dunlop sp sport 01 a/s any word on experiences with either dunlops?


----------



## fredym80 (Nov 2, 2005)

I just bought 4 BF Goodrich - g-Force™ Super Sport A/S. I've only had them for 1k miles and they are great! It's like driving a new car now. I take turns faster and tighter than with the P6's. 
We'll see how the road noise is like after 25k miles and I can't wait to use them in the snow this winter. 
I'll try to come back to report more as I use them more.
Cheers!


----------



## dfrost (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (fredym80)*

Can anyone compare Toyo Proxes4 versus Bridgestone RE960's? The Bridgestones are heavy for their size, while the Toyo's stated tread life is significantly less. 
How are each of those for noise after some wear?
If looking at UHP all-seasons, I'm of the opinion that use in snow should be very low priority. I use dedicated winter tires (Dunlop Wintersports) for winter use. The advantage of the UHP A/S tires is that they maintain much of their capability at lower temperatures, and (usually) give a quieter, smoother ride and longer life then comparable UHP summer-only tires.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (dfrost)*

All the reviews i read for Toyo were fair. The bridgestone 960's are smaller in width compared to stock size and they dont live up to there reviews. Ppl complained about mushy, and bad gas milage. and expensive. I have heard alot of good reviews on Yokohama tires. (S4s W4's). I would consider the Michelin Exaltas A/S but they are to expensive. Stay away from Dunlop. Nexus, Cooper, Continentals were rated bad to, as wells as Kumho. Perelli look good but not rated good. Go to tirerack.com and read all the bad revies for each tire. Dont just read the good reviews. 

[


_Modified by kylem at 12:44 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (kylem)*

What about going with a Winter Performance Tire instead?


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

we only have winter 4 months out of the year. I do all highway driving. A lound, uncomfortable, not so good handling winter tire will not suit my needs. I ended up going with the Goodyear Eagle Gt's. They recently came out this summer and all i have heard was nothing but great recviews about this tire. i got them for $475 out the door. It was buy one get 2nd half price. I saved about $300-$400 by going with this tire instead of the Yokohamas and stock Michelins. i dont have the money for 2 sets of tires winter and summer. They will be installed next week and i will left you know how they are. They are so popular right now that goodyear cant make them fast enough. They will be coming out of the factory wich is located about 5 mils from my house next week for installation.
In the past i have never like goodyear but all the reviews and with this new technology that goodyear has come out with is dominating the ultra high performance a/s class.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_I would consider the Michelin Exaltas A/S but they are to expensive. 
[

_Modified by kylem at 12:44 AM 11-1-2008_

they were very nice for me, aggresive driving and piles of donuts in the winter and i got over 40k... smooth and quiet down to 4/32 when i traded the car in... with upgraded suspension on a 1.8t jetta, the tires were not a set back in terms of handling... (traded with a few friends for a bit, wheel swaps)


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (orionz06)*

yes i would have bought the exaltas pilots. if i would have had the money: $200 per tire, plus tax, $20 mount and balance, and $15 for the warranty = Over *$1000.00 *for a h rated tire. 
instead i went with the brand new Goodyear Eagle GT w rated. Out the door $475







. i couldnt see paying $1000 for tires. 
Im so impressed with these goodyears.The ride, quiet, and wet dry traction is so impresive. This tire was rated the best new all season ultra high performance tire you can get for the money


_Modified by kylem at 10:43 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_yes i would have bought the exaltas pilots. if i would have had the money: $200 per tire, plus tax, $20 mount and balance, and $15 for the warranty = Over *$1000.00 *for a h rated tire. 
instead i went with the brand new Goodyear Eagle GT w rated. Out the door $475







. i couldnt see paying $1000 for tires. 
Im so impressed with these goodyears.The ride, quiet, and wet dry traction is so impresive. This tire was rated the best new all season ultra high performance tire you can get for the money

_Modified by kylem at 10:43 PM 11-6-2008_

I am a Bridgestone fan...but I did get a chance to check this tire out the other day while getting my state inspection done...pretty sweet and has a great price...Goodyear sales guy said they are selling very well and getting very strong reviews


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Kumho ASX can be a little noisy, what size are you looking at >?

lol was ganna say the same thing when i saw the name kumho lol


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_What about going with a Winter Performance Tire instead?

Any suggestions on this?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

why in all these tyre threads am i the only guy that thinks nokian is the only way to go when it comes to getting any type of winter traction?
http://www.nokiantyres.com the wr g2 all-weather plus is your safest choice


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (teutoned)*

"Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires"?
Sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (atarasi)*

not with todays compounds and tread designs... the problem comes in when people want UHP A/S and Cheap...


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (orionz06)*

i am so amazed how good these Ultra high performance W rated Goodyear Eagle Gt are.
i never liked goodyears tires untill i got these.
my tire is 225/45/17 i had stock h rated michelin pilots mxm4
awefull tire overall.
They also have a 50,000 mile







warranty! 
I cant believe how much better the handling, and ride is.
I couldnt even drive my gti in the snow before. Now traction is so much better and safer.
i paid $400 for all 4 after rebates. The Yokohama S4 and Bridgestone 960's and Michelin Pilot sports are double the price and to many bad reviews from tire rack scared me from those tires.
To all fellow Dubers. I highly recomend these UHP a/s if you need to put some fresh rubber on you ride


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*

kylem...you put this same post everywhere...I want to see your w-2...do you work for a goodyear dealer? 
the GT is a "tuner" tire made to compete with the Fuzion, etc...the michelin you had before is a high quality tire but is not an UHP tire so the handling/performance will be considerably different...the michelin pilot sport and 960 are not offering rebates right now...my guess is because they sell very well due to their outstanding reputations...have you seen a commercial lately by Fararri offering discount prices?
"my fellow dubbers"...I recommend that you put the best tires on your car that you can afford...when it comes to performance and safety, you do not want to risk being under-prepared


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (pturner67)*

*Kylem*: "apperently you know nothing about handling. Driving on a ultra high performance tire that is w rated far superior handling in summer snow and rain, then your h rated touring tire. Someday when you realize how handling makes a difference you will consider a w rated all season tire. Till then shut your **** for brain. You know nothing about tires or handling
Gti>Jetta"
Not sure why he emailed me. Was this for one of you?


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (atarasi)*

gti better than a jetta? arent they like the SAME?


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (orionz06)*

rofl 
now i have stalkers
it was to you atarasi. Mr. Deisel TDi
you called the person that wrote this post an oxymoran in referance to an UHP A/S. Maybe some day when you take off your h rated tire and put on a w rated tire you will understand handling makes all the difference in dry, wet, and snowy conditions. 


make sure you read the bad reviews when you claim about your pilots and 960's 



_Modified by kylem at 10:16 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (kylem)*

Get it straight...I said an Ultra High Performance All-Season Tire sounds like an oxymoron. With tomorrow being a holiday and all, you'll have time to get out the dictionary, but do it before the Triptafan kicks in.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (atarasi)*

w/e now your changing what you ment. You dont believe in a good handling car in all 4 seasons. You think that an UHP/as is some kind of saying to get someone to buy a product. 
I bet your next set of tires will be UHP a/s now that i have pointed out that handling makes all the difference and you realize your h- rated tire is garbage.
All someone did was ask about wich best Ultra Hig Performance all season tire would be best for his car and you droped a reply telling him he is a oxymoron. Go learn how to spell tryptophan before you tell other ppl to use the dictionary and learn to spell. Like i said crap for brains and newbe to cars. Replying back tells me this is really getting to you. Its ok dry your eyes. GG


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (kylem)*

ive had some pretty awesome handling h-rated tires...


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_for best winter traction, nokian's wrg2 all-weather plus 

If I was looking for a tire in this class and wanted good snow performance,
I'd select the Nokian WR g2 or the new Vredestein Quatrac 3.
Both of 'em have the "severe service" snowflake in a mountain symbol...
none of the others in this class have that rating.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? (Rassig)*

have bought the kumho ecsta ASX before. love the way they ride. quiet. comfortable even on a slammed car. 225/45R17 is the size i have. about to buy these again


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Best Ultra High Performance All-Season Tires? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bridgestone RE960AS, BFG Super Sport AS or the *new Goodyear Eagle GT* (old name, new tire) are my favorites ! 

what I just bought and love!


----------

